# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  كلمات حلوه للزوج

## ميثو84

فديتكن اليوم ربيعتي تسألني أتقول تبا اتقول كلام حلوو حق ريلها بس ماتعرف غير فديت روحك وقلبك يعني ينعدن عالاصاابع وانا حالي من حالها بعدني ماعرف ذااك الزوود ,,,قلت بسألكم وان شاءالله مابتقصرن
عطوني كلماات حلوه بس الاحلى بلهجتنا الامارتيه,,,  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## مسافره بسيكل

خخخخخخخخخ والله ماعرف قلبوووووووو بعدني بنوته وما معرسه
ان شاءالله وحده غيري راح اتخبرج

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

هلا يالغاليه احلى شي لما يظهر الكلام الحلو من القلب عفوي .. الريال داااااااااااايماَ يحب يسمع الكلام الحلو على حسب حالته يعني اذا راد من الدوام ابسط شي ابتسامه صادقه مع يعطيك العافيه حبيبي.. الله يخليك لي ولا يحرمني منك.. احبك كلمه ماتكفيك ولاتوفيك انته غلاتك ماتنوصف وحبك مستحيل تعرفله حدود يالغالي.. قبل لايرجع البيت بالليل ممكن اطرشه مسج ( مشتاقتلك موت يانور البيت) .. الله يسخرلج زوجج وزوج ربيعتج يااااااارب  :Smile:

----------


## اماراتية(sara

*صبآآآآآآح الخير....*

*مثل مآ قآلت اختيهـ يآ حلآآآت الرمسهـ لمآ تكون من الخآآآطر ظآهره وصدقيني يمكن اهي تقول انهآ مآتعرف ترمس الكلآآآآآم الحلوووو...بس لم بتعيييش الموقف صدق بتكون وليدت لحظتهآ وكل الرمسهـ بتظهر من قلبهآ وبتكون نآبعهـ من محبتهآ لريلهآ....أحيآناً كثرت الغزل والمديح مآ يدل على الحب كثر الصمت وقلت الكلآآآآم والخجل.....بس خليهآ تطري أجزآء الجسم وتتغزل بهم....مثلاً خليهآ تطري الأجزآء الدآخليهـ من قلب وشرآآيين ودم ودقت القلب والوريد وغيره...وأحياناً تطري الطووول والشكل والمظهر والخد والشفاااا وطريقت المشيهـ وغيرهآ...أعطيج كمن مثآل عشآن تفهمين عليهـ...يعني قبل لآ يظهر من البيت ويروح الدوآآآم سيري زهبيلهـ الريوق لوكآن حآب يترييق وقبل لآيظهر عطريهـ وخليهـ بأحلى مظهر...وبوسيهـ على خده وحظنيهـ بس بشوووويييش عن الكندووورة تتكسر خخخخ...وقوليلهـ فديت فوآدك يالغالي وفديت هالطلهـ يعلني مآ أنحرم منهآ بيوم يآآآربي...وكرري عليهـ انج بتشتآقييين لهـ كثيييير فلآآآ يبطي عليج...قوليلهـ فدديت أهلك حبيبي لآ تبطي عليهـ ترااااا يوفي بيشب بنآآآآآآره من الشووووق...ولمآ يظهر من بعد سآعهـ طرشيلهـ بمسج كلمت أحبك,ولآآآآآ أي كلمهـ حلوة هو يحبج تطرينهآ لهـ...ومن بعد مآ يرجع من الدوآآآآم وأول مآآآ تسمعين صوت بآب البيت انفتح ركضي لهـ واحضنيييييييهـ بقووو وبوسي لهـ خده ولآ أي منطقهـ ثآنيهـ...خليهـ شوي يرتآح وبعدين بدلي انتي ملآآآآبسهـ وزهبي لهـ البجآمهـ....خليهـ يتغدى وهو يالس يآكل تأملي بهـ وقولي يعلني كنت الشوكهـ اللي تلمس شفآآآآتك وانت تآآآآكل يعلني كنت بدل الكرسي اللي انت يالس بهـ ومرييييح يعل رآحتكك تكون بيدي...يعلني كنت بصرك وأتحكم بكل نظره انت تنظرهآ....وأكليهـ مره بيدج وخليهـ هو يأكلج بيده مره...وجي يالغاليهـ خليهآ تتعود على هالشي الصرآآآآآحهـ مآبغيت أكمل الرمسهـ لأن يآآآآحلآآآآآت المشآعر واهي تظهر من الذآآآت ويكون مجهود شخصي مش تقليد....لأن لو اهي مآحست بالكلآم اللي تقولهـ والغزل صدقيني مآ بيحس بهآ ريلهآ...وشي طيب انهآ بآدرت وفكرت انهآ ترضي ريلهآ وتقربهـ منهآ أكثر هذآ اهم شي تسويييهـ وهي النيهـ ...الحسنهـ لريلهآ....هذآ أهم شي بكل الموضوع أهم من الرمسهـ والكلآم الحلووو وغيره...وصدقني خليهآ تمآرس هالشي بروحهآ وبتتعود على الغزل والكلآم الجميل مش شرط انهآ تقلد... الأهم هووو حبهآ يكون خآلص لريلهآ وتحس بهـ اهي ومن ثم الرمسهـ والغزل بيظهر من حآلهـ بس خليهآ تدرب شوي مع نفسهآ وتيلس بروحهآ وتطري هالرمسهـ لحآلهآ وان شآآآآآآآآآآآآء اللهـ يطلع منهآ الزين يآآآآربي....وموفقهـ للجميع...*

----------


## حلوووم21

ياويل حالي على هالعيووون 

خخخ 

يستانس فديت رووحه 

دوم ادعيله 

يعني مثلا لو عطااج بيزات قوليله 

الله يبارك فيك وف مالك 

الله يطول بعمرك ..... من تسمعين حسه ركضي طيري ودري كل شي بايدج

قوليله نور هالبيت والله انه نور 

وطبعا طالعه من الخاطرررر 
ومن هالكلام عطي من هالزين 

عشان يتعوود

----------


## عالية الغالية

عودي لسانج ع الكلام الحلو دايما 


عندنا وحدة دوووووووووووووووم تقول (_________) اسم ريلها فديته 

فديته راح 

فديته سوى 

فخلاص لسانه صار عادي جدام الكل 

ومع ريلها بيكون احلى واحلى

----------


## emirian777

أنا بالنسبة لي ما كنت أقوله شي - وكنا دوووووووووم هواشة ما أعرف أتعامل وياه بس من غيرت أطباعي وياه من هالاكلام الحلوووووووووووووو قسما بالله تغيرررررررررر 180 درجة - أقوله أحبــــــــــــــــــــك
أطرش له مسجات بالليل اشتقت لك - الصبح - صباح الورد اللي من حلاتك يفوح - أحس بعدك عني يخليني وحيييييييدة

----------


## dark nigh

ممممممم بقول اللي عنديــه

فديــت نصخــك..~

انت رووووح فلانه و قلبها << فلانه اسسمج يعنـي ^.^

اموووووووت بانفاسك

و شو بعــد..!!

محــد يسوآإآك..~

كل دنيتــي انت ..~

لا خليت منك ياربيـــــه ..~

و بعد قوليه انت عشقيـــه 

و بعــد دلعيــه شرات يهال قوليه فدييييييت نونوتي الحلـوؤوؤوؤو << بس مب فجاء تقولينه لازم شي موقف يكون ^.^

مثلا يوم سوا شي .. يعني مثل راح مكان او وصل مكان او كل شي 

قوليه فدييييييت اللي << قولي الشغله اللي سوااااااها << يوم اقولها حق ريلي واااااااايد يستانــس  :Smile:  اديتــه

امممممممممم شو بعــد

و حتى يوم يقولج سوي شي ..~

قوليه تامر امر.. عيوووني لك..او من عيوووووني

و بعد في شي (( كل حواسي عطلتها وأنا معاك إلا حاسة حبي وعشقي لــك )) << خطيره هاي الجمله ههه

و بس هذا اللي طلع ويايــه ^__^

----------


## dark nigh

^__^ نبـى مزيــد

----------


## ليدي 2009

كلمة الله يطولي بعمرك ويخليك لي ولعيالك انشاء الله وايد بستانس

----------


## عاشقة شقى

يالعسل

طويل العمر

شيخي

تاج راسي

هوى داري

عيون ( أسمي ) أو شيخ ( أسمي ) أو حبيب ( أسمي ) أو عشق ( أسمي )


ساكو مارو دون فابو سيراموفاتو كرول <<<< يعني أحبك حبيبي أكثر من الحب نفسه

كلمة أحبك والله شويه عليك

ياليتني لو أحبك كان أهون !!! لكني أعشقك عشق الجنون <<<من تأليفي هههههه


امممممممممم ويوم بذكر بقولج إن شاء الله 


وربي يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله ^_^

----------


## بنوته18

اب
اب
اب

----------


## ميثو84

يااي وايد كشخه دربتهاا وطرشتلها هههههههه قوولوا بعد

الله يحفظ كل حرمه حق ريلهاا و مايشوف غيرها امين

----------


## حواري 09

الغاليه .. خليج انتي مميزه عند ريلج حتى بالكلام ،، مب شرط كل يوم تسمعينه كلمه يديده وتحفظين كلام بتقولينه له باجر لا حبي .. تعلمي تحبين كل شي بريلج حتى عيوبه ،، بتلاقين الكلام بروحه يطلع من خاطرج صدقيني بتوصل لقلبه بدون مقدمات ،، كل حد يقدر يقول كلام بس اذا ماكان يحب من خاطره بيكون ماصخ بدون طعم .. الله يسعد الجميع

----------


## دلع عيايز

...........................

----------


## أنامل طفلة

> *صبآآآآآآح الخير....*
> 
> *مثل مآ قآلت اختيهـ يآ حلآآآت الرمسهـ لمآ تكون من الخآآآطر ظآهره وصدقيني يمكن اهي تقول انهآ مآتعرف ترمس الكلآآآآآم الحلوووو...بس لم بتعيييش الموقف صدق بتكون وليدت لحظتهآ وكل الرمسهـ بتظهر من قلبهآ وبتكون نآبعهـ من محبتهآ لريلهآ....أحيآناً كثرت الغزل والمديح مآ يدل على الحب كثر الصمت وقلت الكلآآآآم والخجل.....بس خليهآ تطري أجزآء الجسم وتتغزل بهم....مثلاً خليهآ تطري الأجزآء الدآخليهـ من قلب وشرآآيين ودم ودقت القلب والوريد وغيره...وأحياناً تطري الطووول والشكل والمظهر والخد والشفاااا وطريقت المشيهـ وغيرهآ...أعطيج كمن مثآل عشآن تفهمين عليهـ...يعني قبل لآ يظهر من البيت ويروح الدوآآآم سيري زهبيلهـ الريوق لوكآن حآب يترييق وقبل لآيظهر عطريهـ وخليهـ بأحلى مظهر...وبوسيهـ على خده وحظنيهـ بس بشوووويييش عن الكندووورة تتكسر خخخخ...وقوليلهـ فديت فوآدك يالغالي وفديت هالطلهـ يعلني مآ أنحرم منهآ بيوم يآآآربي...وكرري عليهـ انج بتشتآقييين لهـ كثيييير فلآآآ يبطي عليج...قوليلهـ فدديت أهلك حبيبي لآ تبطي عليهـ ترااااا يوفي بيشب بنآآآآآآره من الشووووق...ولمآ يظهر من بعد سآعهـ طرشيلهـ بمسج كلمت أحبك,ولآآآآآ أي كلمهـ حلوة هو يحبج تطرينهآ لهـ...ومن بعد مآ يرجع من الدوآآآآم وأول مآآآ تسمعين صوت بآب البيت انفتح ركضي لهـ واحضنيييييييهـ بقووو وبوسي لهـ خده ولآ أي منطقهـ ثآنيهـ...خليهـ شوي يرتآح وبعدين بدلي انتي ملآآآآبسهـ وزهبي لهـ البجآمهـ....خليهـ يتغدى وهو يالس يآكل تأملي بهـ وقولي يعلني كنت الشوكهـ اللي تلمس شفآآآآتك وانت تآآآآكل يعلني كنت بدل الكرسي اللي انت يالس بهـ ومرييييح يعل رآحتكك تكون بيدي...يعلني كنت بصرك وأتحكم بكل نظره انت تنظرهآ....وأكليهـ مره بيدج وخليهـ هو يأكلج بيده مره...وجي يالغاليهـ خليهآ تتعود على هالشي الصرآآآآآحهـ مآبغيت أكمل الرمسهـ لأن يآآآآحلآآآآآت المشآعر واهي تظهر من الذآآآت ويكون مجهود شخصي مش تقليد....لأن لو اهي مآحست بالكلآم اللي تقولهـ والغزل صدقيني مآ بيحس بهآ ريلهآ...وشي طيب انهآ بآدرت وفكرت انهآ ترضي ريلهآ وتقربهـ منهآ أكثر هذآ اهم شي تسويييهـ وهي النيهـ ...الحسنهـ لريلهآ....هذآ أهم شي بكل الموضوع أهم من الرمسهـ والكلآم الحلووو وغيره...وصدقني خليهآ تمآرس هالشي بروحهآ وبتتعود على الغزل والكلآم الجميل مش شرط انهآ تقلد... الأهم هووو حبهآ يكون خآلص لريلهآ وتحس بهـ اهي ومن ثم الرمسهـ والغزل بيظهر من حآلهـ بس خليهآ تدرب شوي مع نفسهآ وتيلس بروحهآ وتطري هالرمسهـ لحآلهآ وان شآآآآآآآآآآآآء اللهـ يطلع منهآ الزين يآآآآربي....وموفقهـ للجميع...*



وااااااااااو انتي

اندمجت واااااايد هههههههههههه

^_^

----------


## زوجة الملازم

انا دايم اناديه حيااتي بس بدلع

وفتره كان غايب عني بسبب الدوام

تخيلووا دق علي يقولي والله اشتقت حق كلمة حياتي اللي تقولينا غير 

/

فديت روحه الله لايحرمني منه
ويسخر لي ^.^


::


بس قولي حق ربيعتج انها تعود لسانها ع الكلام الطيب والحلو
لان لو ما سمع من عندها يبي يدوره من عند غيرها 
فـ عشان جي خليها تغير من نفسها وطريقة اسلوبها مع ريلها
وربي يخليهم لبعض

----------


## دلع عيايز

.....................................

----------


## بنت النوووور

دوم اسال اربيعتي شو يعني الرومانسية 

الحين حصلت الاجابة 

الله يخلييكم لبعض

----------


## عيـــــن

يمه منكم خطييييييييييييييييرات خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## سعودية 3000

كلام البنات مرة حلووووووووووووو

----------


## ahaat_2015

غنااااااااااااااتي 


حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى



غلا عمري










غناتووووووووووووو




فديت هذا الويه 





والبنات ما قصرو

----------


## عيون حياتوه

يا دمي انت 

غناتي

حبي 

الله لا حرمني منك

يا دنيتي كلها وفصي خدوده شراتي هههههههههه

اشتقت لصدرك يضمني

فديت هاللحيه هههههه انا احب لحية ريلي ودوم اتفداها

والبنات ما قصروا

----------


## سلام العشق

انا بعد ماعرف احس الكلام مايظهر مني 
و منكم نستفيد

----------


## دمعة شقى

ملقوووفه وداخله تطمش اذا عطيتوها معلومات ولا لأ 
خخخخخخخخخخ

حبوبه في كتب تعلم هالاشيا وبعد ماشاءالله بناتنا ممقصرين ..

----------


## Class Lady

و منكم نستفيد

----------


## الأمل الساطع

احس يوم تدعيله بيستانس اكثر شي،،
يعمي مثلا// الله يطول بعمرك يالغالي.. ربي لاحرمني مننك ومن نورك،،، عسى ربي يخليينا لبعض


يعني جي  :Smile:

----------


## خبال راقي

قوليلهـــ

شجونيـــ ،، نبض قلبي،،، توام روحيـــ،،، مزيون فلانهـ

غناتي،، نوووني،،، بيبي،،، حبوووبي،، 


خرطي عليه ،، الرييييايييل شرات اليهال،،، ألفي أي شي

----------


## همس الاماك

> ممممممم بقول اللي عنديــه
> 
> فديــت نصخــك..~ 
> انت رووووح فلانه و قلبها << فلانه اسسمج يعنـي ^.^ 
> اموووووووت بانفاسك 
> و شو بعــد..!! 
> محــد يسوآإآك..~ 
> كل دنيتــي انت ..~ 
> لا خليت منك ياربيـــــه ..~ 
> ...


 

فديتج والله صايره اشطر عني اشوف لا وتقولين لي مااعرف شي انا للي طلعت مااعرف شي جدام ج ما شاء الله عليج والله يكملج بعقلج والله البيت من دونج مب حلووووووو :Frown:

----------


## لك القرار

الموضوع حلو لانه صدق انا لاحظت قله الرومانسيه عند بعض الزوجات بسبب كثره الانشغال مع اليهال والمشاكل وظروف الحياه فهي لما تدخل اهني وتشوف ردوود البنات ورومانسيتهم ودلعهم لازواجهم يحز في خاطرها شويه وبتقارن نفسها وبتشوف انها مقصره في حق زوجها 
انا عن نفسي احب لما يناديني طويل العمر ارد عليه "عيونها" ومرات اقول هلا حبوبي 
واحب اني اناديه بحبي او روحي ومرات فديته ومرات اقوله فديت هالطول فديت هالخشم فديت هالشفايف يعني لاني صدق احب فيه هالاشياء فأقوله ليش لا وهو يمدح فيني الاشياء اللي يحبها ..... وانا مرات يوم نكون يالسين رواحنا اخذ ايديه واحطها على قلبي واقوله تراك انته اهني خخخخخخخخ يستانس الصراحه وايد ومرات اقوله شيخ الرياييل وعمهم كلهم 
انا اقول لك حرمه تحب زوجها يعشقها دلعيه وحسسيه انه هو كل دنيتج بس مب كل حياتج افهميه انتي عاد 


الله المستعان

----------


## دلع عيايز

........................

----------


## ميميتا

انا ماعندي خبره ذاك الزود بس احب اقولج ريلج علا ماتعودينه 

وقبل لا ابدا معاج احب اضيف رايي مع باجي الخواات ان الكلام لازم يضهر من الخاطر مو كلام ينقرا وبس
جنج تحفضين درس ههههههههههههههههههه 

لازم اتحسي بالكلام اللي تقولينه ومع العشره كل شي بيضهر والحب يصنع هالكلام مو نقوله عشان نحب 
ولغه العيون خير دليل وماتكلف واايد واكيد ريلج بيحس فيج وبيساعدج بسلوبه

----------


## shaikah3

up
up

----------


## دلع عيايز

up
up
up

----------


## *عســـولة*

للرفع

----------


## ام شامه

يآ عيني عآلرومآنسيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## نبضة

بصراحة استفدت وايد وايد

----------


## جنون الكون

*

بلاكم بنات حوا ......

نحن اهل الرومانسية ....

اسمعوا شعر ..... صدقوني لا ارادي بتطلع منكن الرمسة الحلوة ....

انا ادمنت شعر عقب ما هديت الاغاني.... وقمت اكتب بعد ...^^

وقاموسي مليان ما شاء الله ....ولا حد ذكر ربع الكلام اللي اعرفه ....

بس لمنو اقوله الحين ....؟؟؟ 

اقوله حق امايه .... بس بعضه ما ينفع ..... ^^

وصدقوني ....الكلام يغني عن اشيااا واااااايد ..... ويغني عن الفعل احياناً ...

اسمعوا شعر .... والنت ممزور مسجات ...واشعار ...

واذا حاولتوا تطلعون الكلام وما رضى يطلع ....هههه ...هاي طريقة حلوة ...

"احفظوا كمن بيت ...شوق ..عتاب ..زعل ...وقولي البيت المناسب في الوقت المناسب وخلصت السالفة" ....

ترا والله هب صعبة .... بس حريمنا اللي يهديهن ....*

----------


## تسونامي

> يالعسل
> 
> طويل العمر
> 
> شيخي
> 
> تاج راسي
> 
> هوى داري
> ...



ساكو مارو دون فابو سيراموفاتو كرول 

على بالي شعوذه خحخخخخخ

تسلمين على الكلام الحلو

----------


## ام فصووولي

بقت جمن كلمة تسلمووووووووون هههههههههههه

----------


## قلبي مكسور

خليج انتي مميزه عند ريلج حتى بالكلام 

الله يسعد الجميع

----------


## الغامظهـ

ثاااااااااانكس

----------


## روح السلطان

للرفع

----------


## معشووقه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## كاموميل

ياااسلاااااااام عليكن

----------

